# Test médical pour les nouvelles recrues



## Alea (25 Apr 2010)

Bonjour  à tous,

J'aimerais savoir comment se déroule le test médical. 
À quoi s'attendre: Test sanguin? Test d'urine? 
J'ai entendu dire qu'il y a un test de capacité pulmonaire. Est-ce vrai? 
Quelles seraient les raisons qui feraient en sorte qu'un dossier soit refusé?

Merci pour le temps que vous prendrez à répondre à... une véritable novice


----------



## ti-dry (26 Apr 2010)

Le médical comprend un test d'urine, un test de la vue, un test de l'ouie, un test physique et quelques questions sur nos antécédents médicaux. Je crois que c'est pas mal tout en ce qui concerne le médical. Si je me trompe, reprennez-moi  ;D


----------



## MaraQC (2 May 2010)

C'est bel et bien ça!


----------



## Antoine (2 May 2010)

Si vous avec 40 ans et plus, il y a d'autres tests médicaux à passer. Pour les métiers de l'armée de l'air, je crois aussi qu'ils y a des tests physiques supplémentaire mais je ne sais pas si ca se fait lors du test médical ou lors d'une autre scéance.

Certaines allergies, diabètes, pieds plats, problème sérieux de dos, myopie sévère besoin d'administration de médicaments peuvent diminuer tes chances de succès au test médical correspondant au métier pour lequel tu as appliqué. 

Prends ma réponse avec un grain de sel car je ne suis pas un médecin ni un tech med (mon  :2c.


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Si vous avec 40 ans et plus, il y a d'autres tests médicaux à passer. Pour les métiers de l'armée de l'air, je crois aussi qu'ils y a des tests physiques supplémentaire mais je ne sais pas si ca se fait lors du test médical ou lors d'une autre scéance.
> 
> Certaines allergies, diabètes, pieds plats, problème sérieux de dos, myopie sévère besoin d'administration de médicaments peuvent diminuer tes chances de succès au test médical correspondant au métier pour lequel tu as appliqué.
> 
> Prends ma réponse avec un grain de sel car je ne suis pas un médecin ni un tech med (mon  :2c.



Merci pour la réponse Antoine. Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait des tests supplémentaires à passer pour les +40 ans.... et ce n'est pas encore mon cas mais par simple curiosité et pour le cas ou d'autres se poseraient la question, avez vous une idée des test supplémentaires pour les gens qui ont plus de 40 ans?

Alea


----------



## Antoine (2 May 2010)

Je crois que c'est un électrocardiogram (ECG) et test sanguin, mais SVP, vérifiez avec votre centre de recrutement !

P.S.: Tu peux me tutoyer  (à moins que le "vous" s'addresse aux membres du forum en général)  

A+


----------



## Alea (2 May 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un électrocardiogram (ECG) et test sanguin, mais SVP, vérifiez avec votre centre de recrutement !
> 
> P.S.: Tu peux me tutoyer  (à moins que le "vous" s'addresse aux membres du forum en général)
> 
> A+



Okay pour le tutoiement.
Je téléphonerais au centre de recrutement pour mon info personnelle mais je n'ai pas encore 40 ans. Je me disais que ce serait une information intéressante à savoir pour le cas ou un autre membre du forum la pose un jour... et ça arrivera vue le nombre de questions qui passent par ici 

Merci pour ta réponse Antoine.
Alea


----------



## calamityjoe (2 May 2010)

Je ne me présentais pas pour faire partie du personnel naviguant mais je n'ai pas eu de test d'urine à passer...

Test de vue de base (ils demandent de fournir une copie de la prescription des verres correcteurs si vous en faites usage), aucun tests relatifs à la condition physique. Il vérifie qu'il n'y ai pas de douleurs au niveau des articulations ou au dos par divers exercices. Un simple petit test de routine (oreilles, langue, yeux, respiration (au stethoscope), Tension Artérielle...) . Question au niveau des antécédents (allergies? Blessures? Maladies chroniques?...)

Emmenez vous des shorts!


----------



## ramdak (7 May 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Emmenez vous des shorts!



Oh que oui, le centre de recrutement ne le disent pas à tout le monde. hahaha

j'ai passé mon médical le 22 avril, et ce fût le même test médicale que Calamityjoe. En deux partie : Pression artérièlle, taille, poids, IMC, Yeux et auditif dans la première avec Med tech ( infirmière ). Ensuite j'ai tranfèré de salle pour voir un toubib ( si tu est un homme, le tobib sera un homme, si tu est une femme, la toubib sera une femme, a moin de cas majeur ) et j'ai eu le reste du test... Questionnaire, capacité pulmonaire, articulaire, marcher sur les orteilles, sur les talons, en petit bonhomme... il te test même quelques muscles en vérifiant si tu peut retenir tes bras / jambes de bougé pendant qu'il pousse dessus de différente façon. Pour la fin, il m'a demandé 20 push ups  ;D  Sur mon test medical j'ai des 111122, donc je ne peut plus jamais me plaindre que je suis pas en forme   et bon, j'ai fait tout ces beau test en boxer... heureux de ne pas porter de culottes ou de string pour gars  :nod:


----------



## pascalemt (7 May 2010)

J'ai fait les tests pour le personnel naviguant à la fin d'avril il y a un test d'urine, de sang et un électrocardiogramme. Rien de plus simple!!!

 :nod:


----------



## pascalemt (18 May 2010)

Allo à tous,
J'ai une question concernant le Air Factors (le A) pour l'examen médical. Quels sont les critères qui déterminent le facteur A? Qu'est ce qui nous dit si on est correct ou non? J'ai vu que dans le forum anglais, il y avait des renseignements, mais ca dit pas comment ils nous attribuent la cote de A et sur quoi ils se basent. J'ai parlé au CRFC, et la dame m'a dit qu'ottawa a déterminé que j'étais éligible pour l'enrollement, mais qu'il restait le facteur A a déterminer et que c'était Toronto qui faisait cela. 

Voici ce qui j'ai trouvé:

Air Factors

A1 - assigned to pilots who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft;

A2 - assigned to navigators, flight engineers, observers and helicopter reconnaissance observers who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft where such positions are required;

A3 - assigned to those aircrew members for whom a medical restriction has been identified. An A3 classification will always clearly stipulate the specific limitations to be imposed;

A4 - assigned to all aircrew who are medically fit for unrestricted airborne duty but whose duties do not entail actual operation of the aircraft to which they are assigned. If such individuals were to become incapacitated they would not create a hazard to aircraft operation nor impede the safe return of the aircraft to the ground. An A4 classification may be annotated "While So Employed" (WSE) when it is assigned to members of MOCs which are not normally associated with flying. Air Traffic Control and Air Weapons Control personnel must also maintain an A4 category for unrestricted employment;

A5 - assigned to all non-aircrew members of the CF who are medically fit to fly as passengers in CF aircraft;

A6 - this grade is assigned to all CF members who are considered medically unfit to fly in any capacity; and

A7 - this grade is assigned to all aircrew personnel who are medically unfit for any flight duty in CF aircraft but who may still fly as passengers.

Merci de m'éclairer sur cette question!!!!
Pascale


----------



## Alea (18 May 2010)

Bonjour Pascalemt,

Ta question semble un peu pointue.
Je ne sais pas pour quel métier tu as appliqué mais si c'est pour l'armée de l'air, peut-être pourrais-tu envoyer un message privé à Loachman ou CDN Aviator. Ils font tous deux partie de l'armée de l'air et devraient pouvoir répondre à ta question. 

Si ce n'est pas dans l'armée de l'air que tu appliques... oublis ma suggestion, ou plutôt essais de trouver quelqu'un d'autre sur le forum qui peut te renseigner par messagerie privée. 

Tiens-nous au courant 
Alea


----------



## pascalemt (18 May 2010)

Allo Alea,

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai appliqué dans un métier de l'air, comme contrôleur aérospatial.  J'avoue que ma question est pointu. Je vais tenter de contacter les personnes que tu m'as conseiller et voir qui peut me donner une réponse.

Je te tiens au courant si jamais je trouve quelque chose,

Pascale


----------



## Nesopgal (21 May 2010)

Des nouvelles?
Je suis bien curieuse des réponses que tu vas avoir!


----------



## pascalemt (21 May 2010)

Allo,
En fait, j'ai communiqué avec le centre de recrutement pour avoir des infos. Pour le facteur Aptitude en vol, ils considèrent les tests sanguin et d'urine et l'électrocardiogramme. Pour les pilotes, il a aussi des examens au niveau des poumons et d'autres tests . J'ai aussi trouvé un article qui en parle . J'ai copié-collé l'article, et à la fin de l'article, il y a le lien internet. Selon le tech.med., c'est Toronto qui doit terminer la cote après qu'Ottawa ait vérifié le dossier. C'est environ ça. En fait, c'est basé sur le tests médicaux.

Dans quel métier as tu appliqué???


Droit au but - Facteurs humains
Sélection médicale du personnel navigant

Le 21 Janv. 2010

par le Lieutenant-colonel Bruce Bain, Centre de médecine environnementale des Forces canadiennes, Toronto
« Pas encore ce *&^% examen médical de navigant! Fichus médecins de l'air, ne peuvent-ils pas nous laisser tranquilles? De toute façon, tout ce qui les intéresse, c'est de nous couper les ailes et de nous clouer au sol. Pourquoi ne puis-je pas consulter simplement un médecin civil à la clinique de mon quartier? Il me signerait mon certificat en deux temps, trois mouvements. Après tout, regardez-moi : je suis pétant de santé! »

Air connu? Si vous êtes un navigant, vous avez déjà sans doute vécu cette angoisse intérieure plus d'une fois au cours de votre carrière. Et tout a commencé dès les tout débuts, au cours de votre sélection. Nous ne vous laisserons jamais tranquille. Mais pourquoi? L'examen médical de navigant existe-t-il uniquement pour vérifier jusqu'à quel point nous pouvons faire monter votre tension artérielle? Peut-être existe-t-il une raison légèrement moins sadique à toutes ces palpations, analyses sanguines et épreuves que nous vous imposons et que vous jugez beaucoup trop fréquentes. La réponse est bien simple : tout tourne autour de la sécurité des vols.

Ah, voilà! la DSV est derrière tout ça! Pas si vite. Les membres de la DSV sont aussi des navigants! La plupart sont même des pilotes, et ils n'aiment vraiment pas les médecins de l'air! Mais non, ce n'est pas un complot de la DSV, malgré le fait qu'elle aurait un intérêt direct dans le résultat général. Voyons un peu pourquoi nous devons passer par tous ces examens et tests médicaux, surtout au moment de la sélection du personnel navigant.

Aux fins du présent article, je vais surtout traiter de la sélection médicale des pilotes, mais les principes valent pour tous les navigants. Comme n'importe quel pilote vous le dira, simplement « être considéré » comme pilote potentiel des FC n'est pas facile. Après que vous êtes passé par le Centre de recrutement pour remplir tous les formulaires habituels assurant que vous n'êtes pas un mégalomane psychopathe consommant de la drogue qui désire à tout prix finir dans un siège de CF18 pour aller tirer des missiles sur quelqu'un qui vous a tapé sur les nerfs à l'école secondaire, et après un examen médical qui confirme que vous êtes normalement constitué, on vous envoie au Centre de sélection du personnel navigant, à Trenton où, après un certain nombre d'épreuves écrites, on vous attache à l'intérieur d'un simulateur de vol où l'on s'attend à ce que vous exécutiez un circuit en commettant le moins d'erreurs possible, si ce n'est aucune, pendant que vous parlez à la radio, vous grattez le ciboulot et mâchez de la gomme! Si vous réussissez à passer à travers de tout cela, on vous envoie chez nous, au Centre de médecine environnementale des Forces canadiennes, à RDDC Toronto (anciennement l'IMCME pour les plus vieux) pour que les médecins et les techniciens de notre service de consultation puissent vous prendre en main. Ici, vos antécédents seront examinés, vous subirez un autre examen médical ainsi que toute une batterie de tests, soit analyses sanguines, échocardiogrammes, explorations fonctionnelles respiratoires, examens de la vue et autres tracasseries médicales. Ces tests visent à déterminer dans toute la mesure du possible si vous souffrez de troubles médicaux qui pourraient se traduire par une brusque incapacité ou un état susceptibles de vous prédisposer à des problèmes à long terme incompatibles avec les opérations de vol ultérieures. Il s'agit en fait d'évaluer s'il vaut la peine de vous entraîner.

Infirmière

Les justifications d'une évaluation de cette nature remontent loin dans le passé lorsque l'aviation était la nouvelle saveur du mois, mais elle a surtout servi d'outil dans la conduite des guerres modernes, soit à partir de la Première Guerre mondiale. Au début de la guerre, le tout nouveau Royal Flying Corps (RFC) n'avait aucune norme médicale pour qui que ce soit, pilotes et observateurs (les derniers devant devenir des navigateurs, maintenant des opérateurs de systèmes de combat aérien (OSCA) au sein de notre Force aérienne). Essentiellement, si vous pouviez vous rendre à pied à votre avion, y monter et le mettre en marche, vous aviez tout ce qu'il fallait pour décoller. Il y avait un processus de sélection, mais il se résumait plutôt à une évaluation opérationnelle et culturelle. Par exemple, un pilote devait être un officier et il devait provenir de la bonne classe sociale (bien sûr, c'était aussi le prérequis pour devenir officier). Il devait faire preuve d'un « tempérament combatif », et l'on croyait que le fait de pouvoir tirer d'une arme à feu était une bonne chose, car les armes n'ont pas tardé à faire leur apparition à bord des avions. Le fait de pouvoir monter à cheval était également pris en compte (selon la rumeur, lors de son entrevue suivant sa demande de se joindre au RFC, on aurait demandé à nul autre que Billy Bishop, l'as de la chasse canadien et de l'Empire britannique, s'il savait monter à cheval)! Néanmoins, après un an de guerre environ, les pertes de pilotes étant extrêmement élevées, le RFC a commencé à tenir des statistiques pour déterminer les causes de ces pertes terribles. De l'examen de la liste des victimes, il a découvert que pour la perte de chaque tranche de 100 aviateurs, deux tombaient sous le feu de l'ennemi, 8 périssaient à cause de défectuosités des avions, et 90 décès étaient attribuables à des lacunes individuelles comme la négligence, l'insouciance et des malformations. Une évaluation plus poussée indiquait qu'au moins 60 % des 90 décès étaient attribuables à des malformations! Du fait de ces statistiques désastreuses et alors que l'on commençait à mieux connaître des affections comme le rhume, l'hypoxie et même les forces d'accélération, le RFC a créé un service médical spécial pour traiter des problèmes des aviateurs. Des paramètres médicaux d'aptitude au vol ont été établis, comme une vision 20/20, une bonne ouïe, un test d'équilibre et d'autres paramètres. Si bon nombre de ces tests étaient rudimentaires et, il faut le reconnaître, pas toujours appuyés scientifiquement (cela n'existait pas encore), dans l'ensemble, on verrait à l'usage. L'année suivante, le RFC a noté une réduction de 60 à 20 % des décès causés par des malformations! L'année suivante, cette valeur est passée à 12 %, résultat impressionnant sur une période relativement courte. Comparez ces statistiques à la réduction des pertes d'avions attribuables aux progrès techniques, et je soupçonne que celle-ci s'étalerait sur une bien plus longue période pour une amélioration identique.

Les évaluations et réévaluations médicales — l'aptitude au vol — sont devenues une des principales raisons d'être des médecins aéronautiques (ou médecins de l'air comme on les a appelés aux États-Unis, et par la suite au Canada). Dans les FC, notre « bible » est le chapitre 7 du nouveau document A-GA-005-000/AG-001,Programme de navigabilité du MDN et des FC, intitulé « Normes médicales pour le personnel navigant des FC » (aussi accessible sur le site Web du médecin de l'air de la 1 DAC). Ce document décrit les troubles médicaux jugés incompatibles avec l'occupation d'un poste de personnel navigant des FC. Il est constitué de riches antécédents en recherche internationale et en opinions spécialisées dans le domaine de la médecine aéronautique, développées et apprises sur de nombreuses années. Il s'agit aussi d'un document évolutif qui peut être modifié, et qui l'a été, à la lumière de nouveaux faits médicaux et opérationnels. Par exemple, après qu'on eut insisté pendant 80 ou 90 ans sur la nécessité pour les aspirants-pilotes d'avoir une vision 20/20 (V1), nous avons été en mesure de déterminer, grâce à une étude, que V2 serait acceptable pour ces aspirants. Grâce à un examen des faits disponibles et tirant profit des expériences de nos collègues aux États-Unis et partout dans le monde, nous avons été d'avis que nous pouvions recommander au chef d'état-major de la Force aérienne (CEMFA) d'autoriser en toute sécurité la chirurgie laser des yeux pour le personnel navigant des FC, y compris les aspirants-pilotes. Il y a beaucoup d'autres exemples, mais je crois que vous comprenez ce que je veux dire. L'examen médical du personnel navigant est un maillon important de la chaîne de la sécurité des vols. Nous parlons d'aptitude au vol, mais nous voulons vraiment dire aptitude à voler en toute sécurité, ce qui inclut la détermination de l'aptitude à exécuter une mission. Au moment de l'examen médical initial du personnel navigant, nous tentons de nous assurer que vous pouvez résister aux rigueurs des milieux aéronautique et militaire au nom du CEMFA et que vous pouvez voler en toute sécurité. De façon permanente, c'est ce que vise à confirmer l'examen médical périodique du personnel navigant. Tout comme les techniciens de maintenance retirent votre aéronef du service pour des vérifications et unentretien périodiques, nous vous soumettons à un même genre de révision. Vous vous attendez à ce que votre aéronef soit « apte au vol ». Vous ne devriez pas en attendre moins de vous-même. Après tout, vous êtes le maillon le plus important (et le plus dispendieux) de la chaîne de la sécurité des vols!

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/dfs-dsv/pub/nr-sp/index-fra.asp?id=10280


----------



## pascalemt (21 May 2010)

J'ai oublié de dire que pour le personnel non naviguant, ils donnent la Code A5 et que c'est Ottawa qui l'a donne.


----------



## shadowlafelas (27 May 2010)

bonjour, est-ce nomal pendant mon examen medical je n'est pas eux de test d'urine? jai eux que vision , voir si j'enttendais bien et le medical . Enfin on etait 5 a le passer un apres lautre et aucun de nous 5 a eux un test d'urine . Enfin vivement le 30 aout que mon qmb ommence  !!


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

shadowlafelas said:
			
		

> bonjour, est-ce nomal pendant mon examen medical je n'est pas eux de test d'urine? jai eux que vision , voir si j'enttendais bien et le medical . Enfin on etait 5 a le passer un apres lautre et aucun de nous 5 a eux un test d'urine . Enfin vivement le 30 aout que mon qmb ommence  !!



Bonjour Shadowlafelas,

Si tu n'as pas eu de test d'urine, c'est que ce n'était probablement pas nécessaire pour toi. Si tu en doutes, je te suggère de téléphoner à ton centre de recrutement et de parler à technicien médical afin d'avoir plus d'infos à ce sujet.

Alea


----------



## shadowlafelas (27 May 2010)

ouais, il n'était surment pas néssesaire .


----------



## Nesopgal (27 May 2010)

C'est pas obligatoire le test d'urine... 
Je sais que CRFC Montreal ne le font pas tout le temps... T'en fais pas avec ça. La première fois j'ai eu un test d'urine, la deuxième fois, pas de test. (Personne a eu à le faire, pas seulement moi et j'étais la seule avec du service antérieur)


----------

